

The Wolves of Vuln Street – System Dynamics Model of the 0day Market - dsr12
https://hackerone.com/news/the-wolves-of-vuln-street

======
sarciszewski
Title reaction: Oh yes, this must be the long-awaited follow up to Wolves
Among Us from DEFCON!

I've participated in programs like HackerOne. My takeaway is that the software
with the best bounties are never open source, and the projects that are open
source are either extremely cheap or sufficiently well-engineered to make the
cost of finding a security bug severely outweigh the rewards/benefits.

I no longer even log into my HackerOne account.

